# Rat rack trays



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm wanting to make a rat breeding rack but i'm having trouble locating the trays that are used (i think they are 2ft cement mixing trays). i've tried all the usuall diy places such as b&q, wickes, home base etc. but they all seem to have alternate unsuitable items in stock.:bash:

can anyone point me in the right direction?:notworthy:

any help is appreciated.:flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Are you talking about these http://www.arbreptiles.com/cages/rat_rack/ratrack.shtml? if so, good luck finding the tubs! :whistling2:
They are almost impossible to find in the UK!


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

just had a look on ebay for ya mate but seems like there's nonethere either


----------



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Are you talking about these Building a rat rack if so, good luck finding the tubs! :whistling2:
> They are almost impossible to find in the UK!


 
Yep those were the ones. :bash:


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

cement /motar mixing tubs


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

50l rub tubs would do too


----------



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> 50l rub tubs would do too


are the rubs chew proof though (no raised or indented bits), i also suspect the plastic isn't as tough either, i could be wrong, if i am let me know.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

ya wrong lol, go have a look at one your see: victory:


----------



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> ya wrong lol, go have a look at one your see: victory:


 
Wrong about what? I asked a question, didnt make a statement! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Will have a look


----------



## snakekeepercars (Jan 14, 2007)

try looking on www.watco.co.uk also if your going to use rubs go for the 33ltrs they have a smaller height then the 50's. just a thought good luck building.


----------



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

snakekeepercars said:


> try looking on www.watco.co.uk also if your going to use rubs go for the 33ltrs they have a smaller height then the 50's. just a thought good luck building.


Result! cheers:2thumb:

Mixing Tub - Watco UK Industrial Building Maintenance


----------

